# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Irak'ta ihtilal ve Türk Soykırımı

## atoybil

IRAK'TA İHTİLüL VE TüRK SOYKIRIMI

Irak ordusu komutanlarından Albay Kasım ve Albay ürifğ 14 Temmuz 1958'de ihtilal yaparak ülke yönetimine el koydular. İhtilal başarıya ulaşınca, Irak kralı Faysal, Prens Abdülillah ve Başbakan Nuri Sait Paşa öldürüldü. Cumhuriyet ilan edildi. Kasımğı Kurusçov yönetimindeki Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyetleri Birliği, ürifği ise Cemal Abdülnasır yönetimindeki Mısır Devleti destekliyordu. İhtilalin üçüncü ayında Abdüsselam ürif, tevkif edilerek yönetimden uzaklaştırıldı. Irak, tamamen ve iyice Moskovağya bağımlı hale geldi. üteden beri Türkğleri ezmeye çalışan Molla Mustafa Barzani taraftarları, Moskovağnın onayını alarak Irakğta bir Kürt Devleti kurma çalışmalarını başlattılar. Onlar, ğIrakğta Türkğlere hayat hakkı yoktur.ğ Diyorlardı. Türkler için öncekilerden daha karanlık olacağı anlaşılan yeni bir dönem başlamıştı. 

Daha büyük faciaların öncüsü olan olaylarla dolu günler yaşanıyordu. Kürtler, Kerkükğte planlı taşkınlıklar düzenliyorlardı. Türkğlere ait Beşir Gazetesi kapatıldı. Yazı işleri müdürü, sahibi ve başyazarı tutuklandı ve sürgün edildi. Kerkük Belediye Başkanlığığna Moskovağda eğitim gören bir komutan getirildi. Türkler arasında sevilen-sivrilen pek çok kişi tutuklandı. Daha sonra Türkçe konuşmak bile tutuklama sebebi haline getirildi. Kürt militanlar, Türkğlerin yoğun olduğu bölgelere yerleştirildi. 

* * *

14 Temmuz 1959'da ihtilalin birinci yıldönümü kutlama şenlikleri yapılacaktı. Törenin başlangıcından hemen sonra, Türkler aleyhine atılan slogan sebebiyle şenlik, bir protesto mitingi görünümüne büründü. Kısa bir süre sonra da miting, cumhuriyetin birinci yıldönümünü kutlamaya gelen silahsız Türk erkeklerinin, çocuk ve kadınlarının katliamına dönüştü. 

Katliam, 3 gün 3 gece sürdü. Evlerine kapanan Türkler, silahlı askerler marifetiyle toplanarak Kerkük Garnizonuğna götürüldü. Garnizondaki sözde halk mahkemeleri, beş-on dakika süren yargılamalardan sonra idam kararı veriyor; karar, anında infaz ediliyordu. Evlerinden çıkmak istemeyenler, azıcık direnenler ise hemen oracıkta, süngü ve dipçik darbeleriyle öldürülüyorlardı. Türkğlere ait insansız evler ve dükkanlar önce yağmalanıyor, sonra da ateşe veriliyordu. 

İnsanlık tarihinin yaşadığı en büyük ve en feci katliam olayı; Ankara, Londra, şam, Kahire ve Beyrut radyolarından yayınlanan bildirilerle kınandı. Bunun üzerine Bağdat yönetimi olaya el koydu. Bilanço: yüzlerce şehit, binlerce yaralı ve kayıpla kapatılmıştı.

----------

